# The Odd Trio



## Sonicality (Dec 12, 2010)

My three main characters... With pics and bios and such. I'd love some feedback and to see if anyone wants to RP ^^

*ARIX*

 Image (NSFW, done by Blarmajin)http://d.facdn.net/art/sonicality/1292187662.sonicality_final_draft.png


 Name: Arix Xynnderillun
 Age: 25
 Height: 5' 11"
 Species: Unknown Sea Creature
 Gender: Male
 Orientation: Bisexual


 Bio: Arix Xynnderillun comes from a society of amphibious creatures deep in the ocean. He was washed ashore in the city by a storm and has never really wanted to go back. He's not the brightest bulb, but he's been able to make some friends (see below) and that's enough to keep him going. Because in his society fornication was banned except for procreation, as soon as he came ashore he began satisfying his long-suppressed urges, and, well, he's not done yet. In an open "relationship" of sorts with Skaire and Thorn. He can shoot a stream of hot, pressurized water from the end of his tail, between the two split fins, and secrete a smelly oil from his skin to keep it moist. This can be inhibited when he's sick or burnt, causing a nasty rash - and if it gets bad enough, his scales will begin to fall off, revealing his soft, pink flesh beneath.




*SKAIRE*
 Image (Made with Fursona Creator v3 by tony64): http://d.facdn.net/art/sonicality/1292200091.sonicality_ufalien_-_skaire.jpg


 Name: Skye "Skaire" Farewither
 Age: 22
 Height: 5' 2"
 Species: Raccoon
 Gender: Male
 Orientation: Homosexual


 Bio: Skye Farewither was born on Halloween in 1988. Perhaps coincidentally, he's obsessed with horror. He's a director of cult-hit horror films, and because of some particularly lucrative contracts, also a millionaire. He lives according to his interests, though - not in a mansion, but an old, creepy, dilapidated, three-story wooden house wedged between skyscrapers in a coastal city. Aside from filmmaking, he also has a full-time job as a batshit insane person. He's manic, silly, and loves scaring people. He tells many of his friends and acquaintances that he kills people - but he's both crazy enough to really do it AND crazy enough to think lying about it is hilarious, and the police have never found any evidence. He lives with his two friends/mates, Arix and Thorn. He has no real special abilities, but he is decent with a sword because he had to do his own swordfighting stunts in one of his films.




*THORN*

 Image as Thorn (NSFW, done by WhiteFenrril): http://d.facdn.net/art/sonicality/1289441878.sonicality_thorn_ref_720.png
 Image as Vivian (NSFW, done by Venaliti): http://d.facdn.net/art/sonicality/1278312289.sonicality_feme_fatale_by_black_cat_virus_xxx.png


 Name: Thorn.exe / Vivian / "V"
 Age: N/A - non-aging digital program
 Height: Variable, usually 6' 4"
 Species: Sentient, Physically-Manifested Computer Virus
 Gender: Variable, usually male
 Orientation: Bisexual, generally prefers men


 Bio: Thorn isn't sure whether he was intentionally coded or somehow evolved from more primitive code, as he has no memories of his creation. He's evil, for the most part, although he's not disgusted by the concept of good. He's fairly arrogant, and often flirty - and he LOVES to infect new and exciting victims. He can travel in and out of computers and other electronics. Inside computers, he has advanced Mutamorphic and Polymorphic encoding, entry-point obscuring technology for infections, fake bytes, anti-heuristics, process killing for security and antivirus programs including an ability to kill process and file protecting kernels to take down tough antivirus programs, network and system tunneling to bypass firewalls, and password cracking. That, of course, makes him VERY tough, but not completely invincible. Thorn can transport himself into the "real world" as a physical being where he can continue infecting robots, cyborgs, androids, machines, and computer systems, and occasionally even organisms, sentient ones included. He can generate yellow blades that protrude from the backs of his hands. He often uses these blades to carve the thorn symbol (An actual druid rune representing a legendary beast, evil, power, etc.) into his victims. The symbol is also on his skin in several places. These symbols can radiate extreme heat that can cause third degree burns. His methods of infecting a living organism are limited to stabbing them with one of his blades or ejaculating inside them. Once infected, his viral code infects both the mind and body of the host, and can only be completely removed while the host is brain-dead. A fully infected host can be subject to direct remote control or more subtle influence.


 Thorn can adjust his code to create changes in his physical form - he sometimes takes on a female form known as Vivian or V for short. His main weakness in the phyiscal world is magnetism - even a fridge magnet causes him some discomfort, and a powerful electromagnet can completely incapacitate, or even delete him. In anticipation of this, he keeps thousands of copies of himself stored on infected servers worldwide, which are constantly updated wirelessly to maintain his memories and consciousness. He lives with Skaire and Arix, both of whom he has infected (although they both submitted willingly). He also maintains most of Skaire's technology, including his editing systems. Thorn is the "family member" who is home least often, as he still takes almost daily trips around the world through cyberspace seeking new targets.


 So, viola... sorry for the huge wall of text.


----------



## Joeyyy (Dec 12, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay.


----------

